# Falcon F7 car Redone



## JRE313 (Jan 9, 2012)

For those of you who commented on my Falcon F7 (*DorkSterr, **Bynx, **cgipson1, *
*vipgraphx*     etc) saying that it was way too overdone and such, I reviewd your comments and I have to say that you were right.
So here is the old and redone version. Hope you Liked my new one. I used Glamor Glow this time.

Here is the Old one







Here is the New one


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 9, 2012)

I think it looks still to cartoonish unless that is what you are going for. The Lamborghini had a more realistic look that made the photo pop. This looks like concept art . I think the wheels look better Though

I attempted to try to make it more realistic but its kind of hard with the saturated image. I just see so much orange,red and magenta that its over powering the shot. What do your normal exposures look like? if you would like to post them and let me have a whack at it or email me.


----------

